# Here we go!!!



## RDeazy (Oct 3, 2009)

Out of school and hired on at ARS, can't wait, I've never been so stoked about a job before!!! :laughing: Little nervous, 730 sharp this thursday, wish me luck on my new profession!! Woot!!


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

good luck, kick ass out there!


----------

